# Cobia trips!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

"Lite Catch" will be on the hunt again this year looking for cobia. We will be taking walk on's during the week days of April. The weekends are booked. 100.00 per person. I like to take 3 or less. I am licensed for 6 if you have a group you want to take. The reason i like to take 3 is for "tower time". With more than 3 your time in the tower is much shorter. But i don't mind taking more than 3 if the group is good with that. So with that said, if you have a day in mind let me know and i'll check and see if it is still open. Good luck to all!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This is the Cobia Man right here.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in. Can you hook me up with a little group to fill the boat? I don't know to many people who are able to go with me right now. I'm open so just mark me down for a good open day.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

The boat does not have to be filled to go! If you are lucky you will be the only one for that day. That means you will be in the tower all day!! Pick a date and i'll put you down.


----------



## JRAIII (Apr 17, 2009)

How long are the trips? Does the $100 cover everything youneed (gear, bait, license)? I'm assuming you leave out of Pensacola, right?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

The trips are around 6 hours. We provide everything except what you want to eat and drink.


----------



## jondw7 (Mar 25, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

good luck scott!!!


----------

